# Federal Fusion?



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I shoot a Win. model 70 .270 featherweight and Usually shoot Federal Premiums in the 130 gr. However I noticed the price has gone up about twenty dollars for a box this year. They are a great round in my opinion and have harvested many deer cleanly with this round. But due to price I was just wondering what others have to say about the Fusion for a .270 in the 130 gr. I this a good fast hard hitting, accurate bullet? They are about $15 cheaper in my area but maybe there is a reason for that. 
Any thoughts...thanks


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

My brother shoots these (.270 130gr), he has taken plenty of deer with them, and Feild and Stream gave them their yearly "best of the best" award one year, calling them a good "deer" bullet. At the range he never has had problems getting good groupings. They are a solid lead core and seem to have good pennitration.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I shot Federal Fusions the last 3 or 4 years in my 243 (whenever they first came out I started using them). I shot at least two deer a year with those and several coyotes too using the 95 grain bullets. I thought they were great! I never lost an animal with them.

The only reason I am not using them anymore is that I started reloading now.


----------

